# How to select best digitizing service for my embroidery designs?



## Jasonrollins (Dec 29, 2014)

Hello everyone, I am a newbie to the world of embroidery & embroidery digitizing, I am trying to get my embroidery designs digitized. But it is becoming difficult for me to select & choose better services for the same. I am getting confused a lot, can anyone help me out regarding the same?


----------



## oldstunt (Mar 22, 2008)

We use several different digitizers. Most of our jobs go to artworksource.com but there are many good digitizers our there. Also some not so goooood. I'm sure someone else will throw in a few names of good digitizers.


----------



## salty dog (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm with Don on not having just one digitizer. I use several. There is the old saying about having all your eggs in one basket. There are several threads about what digitizers do you use. Do a search and you will find tons. I look for several things. Price has to be right, not always the lowest price but a reasonable price. What if something needs to be changed, will they charge again or charge more. You have to be able to communicate in some form or fashion. You have to be able to convey what you want and they have to be able to give it to you. The one thing I won't budge on is that I want the file in both the sewing file, and a file I can manipulate if necessary. For me it is a PFX or POF file for manipulation and a DST file for sewing. A lot of digitizers will not provide the PFX or POF files. I don't have time to wait on a digitizer if I need to change the size of a file. It works for me.
Good Luck
Salty


----------



## Express D (Mar 21, 2014)

Find any random complicated logo with small text.
Write up a template order instruction for it.
Email it over to all the digitizers who you come across and ask them to do it for free or a small fee.
Stitch out all of them and keep record of each one.
Then compare and go with the best.
You will notice 50% of the digitizers will not follow your instructions as per your order especially digitizers from India, pakistan and china. Make your instructions a little complicated so you know if they can understand your english or not.

Salty is right, if you have wilcom then ask for EMB files, if you have pulse then ask for PXF & POF files. If they cannot provide these native files then you probably should not consider them.

Also note the turnaround time for each design.

If you are outsourcing from abroad, then communication is very important. Do they have freephone numbers? are they quick with email replies? online support? payment modes?


----------



## mh22gw (Mar 3, 2013)

I am using Megadigitizing and i am very happy with them. They are fast and have an awesome support. All my designs work very well. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

I use Embroidery Digitizing and Embroidery Digitizer, Convert to vector | Powerstitch.com , I would highly recommend them.

1 of there guys is a member on here (skits), give him a shout.


----------

